# is it just for people who are taking part



## bazz (May 15, 2007)

can you buy a advanced ticket and just turn up park your car in a public car park like joe public and have a walk about to check out whats on offer or have you got to take part in the show?


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

nope, all public


----------



## Andrew Goacher (Dec 27, 2012)

It'll be well worth a trip down from Cardiff :thumb:


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

bazz said:


> can you buy a advanced ticket and just turn up park your car in a public car park like joe public and have a walk about to check out whats on offer or have you got to take part in the show?


you can just wander around and take in the products and cars - lots of new products normally on the resellers stands


----------



## muzzer (Feb 13, 2011)

Gutted i am going to miss this but my other half will have just got back from a client holiday, she looks after adults with learning difficulties, and as i wont have seen her for a week she made it very plain that sleeping arrangements would not be so accommodating if i was to sod off to Waxstock. :
lol:


And yes, before all you wags get in on the act, that is why she is with me :lol:


----------



## Darlofan (Nov 24, 2010)

This is on my daughters birthday(7). Did mention it to wife and she said "Why don't you go, I'll sort birthday out". Weeks i've spent now trying to work out whether that's a trap. 

Similar to last weeks "We're not buying for Valentines Day this year".:wall:

Has anyone ever cracked "woman speak"?


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

^^^^ means sleep with one eye open :lol:


----------



## Naddy37 (Oct 27, 2005)

muzzer42 said:


> she made it very plain that sleeping arrangements would not be so accommodating if i was to sod off to Waxstock. :
> lol:


In otherwords, you'd much rather spend time getting your rocks off with wifey upon her return than spending it with your mates buying detailing goodies and generally having a good larf?

Pffff.....I see, well, thats fine........<walks off in a huff>

:lol:


----------



## Natalie (Jan 19, 2011)

Darlofan said:


> This is on my daughters birthday(7). Did mention it to wife and she said "Why don't you go, I'll sort birthday out". Weeks i've spent now trying to work out whether that's a trap.
> 
> Similar to last weeks "We're not buying for Valentines Day this year".:wall:
> 
> Has anyone ever cracked "woman speak"?


Yeah, sort out the birthday lol


----------



## warrmr (Jan 10, 2014)

Darlofan said:


> This is on my daughters birthday(7). Did mention it to wife and she said "Why don't you go, I'll sort birthday out". Weeks i've spent now trying to work out whether that's a trap.
> 
> Similar to last weeks "We're not buying for Valentines Day this year".:wall:
> 
> Has anyone ever cracked "woman speak"?


Humm that sounds like a trap, sounds just like when you get home and she is quite clearly not happy and you ask what is wrong and get the good old "Nothing!!" said in a tone of voice that says there is quite clearly something wrong. 
So you act like there is nothing wrong knowing full well she is upset but wont tell you and then you get your balls busted for not "Knowing" what has upset her.

EDIT: Reading that back there is no wonders why im single.


----------



## bazz (May 15, 2007)

thanks for the help guys will have to see if I got the funds:thumb: and may very well take a trip up and have a wander about:thumb:


----------



## Natalie (Jan 19, 2011)

Darlofan said:


> This is on my daughters birthday(7). Did mention it to wife and she said "Why don't you go, I'll sort birthday out". Weeks i've spent now trying to work out whether that's a trap.
> 
> Similar to last weeks "We're not buying for Valentines Day this year".:wall:
> 
> Has anyone ever cracked "woman speak"?


Just seen this DF lol


----------



## AllenF (Aug 20, 2012)

GO TO WAXSTOCK
Kid will have another birthday next year.
Plus do you REALLY want to go to a birthday party full of screaming puking horrible brats rather than spending your cash on you?
After all you earnt it You spend it 

(LOL)


----------



## waxtrucker (Mar 21, 2014)

#3 Go ahead, How true is that


----------



## Kiashuma (May 4, 2011)

AllenF said:


> GO TO WAXSTOCK
> Kid will have another birthday next year.
> Plus do you REALLY want to go to a birthday party full of screaming puking horrible brats rather than spending your cash on you?
> After all you earnt it You spend it
> ...


:lol:


----------

